# The Hills Farm Waiting thread



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Okay- hear me out. I’m way too excited. 
This waiting thread is 5 months early!

This morning I just had this hunch- I was feeling like today was the day we put our girl Luna in with one of our bucks. So we went outside, got everything ready, and sure enough... She’s in a standing heat! First we put her in with our buck Noctis, who I was sure would get the job done since that’s what my plan was... turns out she started to hump him! He just wasn’t having it, running away like he’d never heard of a doe in his life. So we decided to switch things up and put in our boy Casper, and voila, first thing he did was breed her. So I’m marking today on the calendar, and keeping them together for a while to make sure the deed is done.

Hoping for some babies in 5 months! I’ll update this thread with her pregnancy, and eventually, (hopefully) kids.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How exciting for you! 🤗😁
Are these going to be your first kids? The first are always the most special and most exciting. Truthfully though, every time is amazing....
Fingers crossed that she took. Watch for a 5 day heat. I can’t wait to see pics of the mom and dad to be....


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay!! You most definitely have a great reason to be super excited!! Can't wait to see pictures of your goats and their kids!! 🤗🥰

By the way, if everything goes well, tomorrow Tilly and Tater will have a date!! Tilly is currently in the early stages of heat...


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> How exciting for you! 🤗😁
> Are these going to be your first kids? The first are always the most special and most exciting. Truthfully though, every time is amazing....
> Fingers crossed that she took. Watch for a 5 day heat. I can’t wait to see pics of the mom and dad to be....


Thank you! They will be my first kids! I’m so so excited, I hope everything goes well. So far she’s been bred plenty of times, so I’m definitely putting today’s date on the calendar.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay!! You most definitely have a great reason to be super excited!! Can't wait to see pictures of your goats and their kids!! 🤗🥰
> 
> By the way, if everything goes well, tomorrow Tilly and Tater will have a date!! Tilly is currently in the early stages of heat...


Thank you so much! And that is so exciting, please do update with how it goes!

I’ll have to get some good pictures of the parents to be, but they will be posted soon enough!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Thank you so much! And that is so exciting, please do update with how it goes!
> 
> I’ll have to get some good pictures of the parents to be, but they will be posted soon enough!


You're welcome!! I will definitely update my thread on how everything goes tomorrow. If everything goes as planed, Luna and Tilly will be having a "race" to see who delivers first- lol! Looking forward to seeing pictures of your pretty goaties.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You're welcome!! I will definitely update my thread on how everything goes tomorrow. If everything goes as planed, Luna and Tilly will be having a "race" to see who delivers first- lol! Looking forward to seeing pictures of your pretty goaties.


The race is on! I calculated the dates and it should be on St Patrick’s day, the 17th of March. Also, 4 days after my birthday. 🥳 

I lied on good pictures, I was in a rush to get inside since we have company over. Here are some very quick photos.









Look at that big smile after being with her boyfriend for the day!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

And almost forgot to add Casper.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That would be so awesome if you got birthday babies!! I LOVE the picture of Luna, so cute!! Casper is looking quite handsome, I'll bet he'll make some adorable kids with Luna, can't wait!! Wouldn't it be cool if Tilly and Luna kidded on the same day?!?


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> The race is on! I calculated the dates and it should be on St Patrick’s day, the 17th of March. Also, 4 days after my birthday. 🥳
> 
> I lied on good pictures, I was in a rush to get inside since we have company over. Here are some very quick photos.
> 
> ...


OMWshe is really cute🥰.... can not wait to see their babies️


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That would be so awesome if you got birthday babies!! I LOVE the picture of Luna, so cute!! Casper is looking quite handsome, I'll bet he'll make some adorable kids with Luna, can't wait!! Wouldn't it be cool if Tilly and Luna kidded on the same day?!?


It would be so amazing! I’m hoping for some polled babies since Casper is polled, dont wanna have to disbud any kids.

If they do kid on the same day, that would be so cool! Come on girls!




thefarmgirl said:


> OMWshe is really cute🥰.... can not wait to see their babies️


Thank you !!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> I’m hoping for some polled babies since Casper is polled, dont wanna have to disbud any kids.


Fingers crossed for you!! I hate disbudding kids, but I hate horns even more, it's just one of those hard things that needs done, IMHO. 😔


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thatnis so exciting! Good luck!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Update: It’s been 28 days since she was bred, and I have not seen her go back into heat yet. That being said, I’ve been very busy so I haven’t been able to watch her as closely as i’d have liked to. Any tips for knowing whether or not she is pregnant? She isn’t exactly obvious with her heats either, it’s very hard to tell.

Either way we’re going to take the extra precaution and treat her like she’s pregnant. I’m crossing my fingers she’s actually taken, because that is just sooo exciting!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You can have her blood tested at 30 + days pregnant.
Good luck, I am excited for you!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ooo, exciting! I hope she is pregnant! 🥰 🤞

You could always do a blood test or ultrasound if you want to know for sure. Or, some people have luck with using a stethoscope to find the kid(s) heartbeat at 30+ days - I will be trying that out this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> You can have her blood tested at 30 + days pregnant.
> Good luck, I am excited for you!


How would one go about blood testing? Never tried it on our goats yet so I’m a bit clueless. I know it’s needed to test for many things, so it’s better to learn now than never.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Kaitlyn said:


> How would one go about blood testing? Never tried it on our goats yet so I’m a bit clueless. I know it’s needed to test for many things, so it’s better to learn now than never.


I had my vet draw the blood and send it in. As far as I know in Canada we don’t have the option of sending blood in ourselves, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> I had my vet draw the blood and send it in. As far as I know in Canada we don’t have the option of sending blood in ourselves, but I could be wrong.


Ah, good to know! I’ll have to do some research or ask my vet about that one. Thanks.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How's the girl?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> How's the girl?


She’s doing good! Day 31 and still no signs of heat, lol. We’re not 100% sure though so we’re thinking of getting one of those little pregnancy tests and seeing what it looks like, even if it may not be accurate. We called the vet and they don’t do blood or urine tests, only ultrasounds. My only concern is that she won’t end up being pregnant and we’ll drop a couple hundred on an ultrasound when it’s not really needed. Have any of you had luck with that bleach test?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Here is day 31 belly. I know they only start showing signs at around 3 months, but I want to have a starting point to look back on to see if she’s grown at all!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The baby pooch is on the right side of the doe. The rumen is moved to the left side of the doe. So....,keep watching that right side, you might see a little movement!😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, a bit too soon to show yet. 

Could be a full rumen.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

When Tilly was pregnant last year, I would measure her heart girth about every month. I believe she got five inches bigger right before delivering (she had twins)! That might be another way to help you determine if Luna is getting bigger.

Edit: I've never tried the bleach test, but I don't think it's very accurate.....you could still try it for fun though.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Day 53 and still no signs of heat. I think it’s safe to say she is pregnant! We spoke with our vet about blood testing and decided against it for now since I’m pretty confident that she is pregnant, just not 100%. Anything I should be looking for around this time? Any threads on what to look for at specific days?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Day 53 and still no signs of heat. I think it’s safe to say she is pregnant! We spoke with our vet about blood testing and decided against it for now since I’m pretty confident that she is pregnant, just not 100%. Anything I should be looking for around this time? Any threads on what to look for at specific days?


Yay! Could try posting a pooch pic?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yay! Could try posting a pooch pic?


I’ll be sure to take one tomorrow morning! They’ve all been put to bed now.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> I’ll be sure to take one tomorrow morning! They’ve all been put to bed now.


I'm gonna put myself to bed now lol.....


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yay! Could try posting a pooch pic?


Here are some pics! These were hard to get as she insisted on standing in front of me, asking for pets.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww! She is so fuzzy!!! Looks like she definitely could be bred. I think doing another pooch test in 2-3 weeks would be a good idea. To let her have more time to develop, and look Prego (as far as pooch goes anyway)


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Aww! She is so fuzzy!!! Looks like she definitely could be bred. I think doing another pooch test in 2-3 weeks would be a good idea. To let her have more time to develop, and look Prego (as far as pooch goes anyway)


She is super fluffy! All our goats have tons of fur because of the snow. So it’s hard to get a good look at her, lol.

thanks! I’ll update here when I can.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> She is super fluffy! All our goats have tons of fur because of the snow. So it’s hard to get a good look at her, lol.
> 
> thanks! I’ll update here when I can.


Their adorable!❤. And okay!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Would like everyone’s thoughts on this.

Luna looks like she’s starting to grow quite a bit. I’m not sure if we’re just over feeding her or maybe she’s just growing from pregnancy a little early, but I want to get some other opinions.

The left is a couple weeks before we bred her. The middle is December 15th, and the right is today. Also note that I posted a picture of her belly earlier in this thread.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awe baby bump! How much do you feed her? I'm betting it's baby bump


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Awe baby bump! How much do you feed her? I'm betting it's baby bump


That excites me! We give her a handful of pellets in the morning and evening just to get her in and out of the barn, not much. Then free choice grass hay and minerals.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Doesn't sound like over feeding to me!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks like Twins to me! Whats her Udder look like?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Would like everyone’s thoughts on this.
> 
> Luna looks like she’s starting to grow quite a bit. I’m not sure if we’re just over feeding her or maybe she’s just growing from pregnancy a little early, but I want to get some other opinions.
> 
> ...


Is she just two months along?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Is she just two months along?


62 days. It feels too early for her to be growing, which is why I’m concerned.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Looks like Twins to me! Whats her Udder look like?


I’ll get a picture tomorrow!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She does look bigger!! Maybe she has trips cooking for you. 💕 Have you been feeding her the same thing since two (or more) months ago?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> She does look bigger!! Maybe she has trips cooking for you. 💕 Have you been feeding her the same thing since two (or more) months ago?


Ooo! That is so exciting! Yep, we’ve been feeding her the same thing for a very long time.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Ooo! That is so exciting! Yep, we’ve been feeding her the same thing for a very long time.


Then she is definitely not being overfed and she most certainly has a baby bump started! Can't wait to see her kids! 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> 62 days. It feels too early for her to be growing, which is why I’m concerned.


Sometimes when they hit around two months they will start eating more because their body is changing. I normally see my girls get bigger around two months then drop the weight around 3 months. Then gain it back.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

92 days today. Still unsure if she is pregnant for sure. Is it too late to get any tests? We saw her widening but she’s seemed to stay the same size for a while now, either thats the same size she’ll stay or It was just winter fat. Too late to get any photos so I’ll try to get some tomorrow!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I was just thinking about you the other day! 💕

If you still haven't noticed any signs of heat, then she is most likely bred. No, it's not too late to do a blood test or ultrasound if you want. When Tilly was 100 days along, I was able to feel her babies kicking pretty easily (especially right after she ate). Just keep in mind that you can't always feel the babies (no matter how far along a doe is). If you have a stethoscope, you could try to hear the kids' heartbeats (some people can hear them at 30 days). Luna might just be very good at hiding her kid(s). Some does won't start getting a baby bump until they are farther along or some might not even look pregnant. It just depends. 

I hope she is pregnant! Looking forward to seeing pictures of her tomorrow!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I was just thinking about you the other day! 💕
> 
> If you still haven't noticed any signs of heat, then she is most likely bred. No, it's not too late to do a blood test or ultrasound if you want. When Tilly was 100 days along, I was able to feel her babies kicking pretty easily (especially right after she ate). Just keep in mind that you can't always feel the babies (no matter how far along a doe is). If you have a stethoscope, you could try to hear the kids' heartbeats (some people can hear them at 30 days). Luna might just be very good at hiding her kid(s). Some does won't start getting a baby bump until they are farther along or some might not even look pregnant. It just depends.
> 
> I hope she is pregnant! Looking forward to seeing pictures of her tomorrow!


Thank you! When my dad had went out to visit he said he thought he could feel and see a little movement, but wasnt for sure. Gah! So jealous It wasnt me to see it. I’ve been going crazy over whether or not she is pregnant. No obvious signs of heat, but I’ve also been very busy and haven’t been able to spend a lot of time with her other than feeding times and the obvious care. Sigh. Hopefully the photos tomorrow will give you all an idea  

Oh! Almost forgot to mention, we bought a camera so we can keep an eye on her when we’re not outside! It does require wifi so I’m a bit worried it’ll go out right when we need it most, but if that’s the case I would probably go outside and sleep in the barn with her. LOL


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Thank you! When my dad had went out to visit he said he thought he could feel and see a little movement, but wasnt for sure. Gah! So jealous It wasnt me to see it. I’ve been going crazy over whether or not she is pregnant. No obvious signs of heat, but I’ve also been very busy and haven’t been able to spend a lot of time with her other than feeding times and the obvious care. Sigh. Hopefully the photos tomorrow will give you all an idea
> 
> Oh! Almost forgot to mention, we bought a camera so we can keep an eye on her when we’re not outside! It does require wifi so I’m a bit worried it’ll go out right when we need it most, but if that’s the case I would probably go outside and sleep in the barn with her. LOL


That's a good sign!! I would start trying to feel for babies after she eats. Feel right in front of her fore-udder over on the (her) right side a bit. You can apply a little pressure too. Most likely, you should be able to feel babies now or soon (or never lol). I feel you! I question if my does are pregnant or not all the time too. When ever I hear them scream, see them wag their tail (like twice lol), or pace the fence line once or twice....I my heart sinks because I think "Oh no! She's in heat!". Then I realize that she was screaming and walking the fence because it's feeding time and wagged her tail because of a bug or something. 🤣 I also constantly remind myself that when my girls where in heat, it was extremely obvious.

That's awesome!! And hey, a barn sleepover doesn't sound bad at all.....can I come too? 😄😅


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That's a good sign!! I would start trying to feel for babies after she eats. Feel right in front of her fore-udder over on the (her) right side a bit. You can apply a little pressure too. Most likely, you should be able to feel babies now or soon (or never lol). I feel you! I question if my does are pregnant or not all the time too. When ever I hear them scream, see them wag their tail (like twice lol), or pace the fence line once or twice....I my heart sinks because I think "Oh no! She's in heat!". Then I realize that she was screaming and walking the fence because it's feeding time and wagged her tail because of a bug or something. 🤣 I also constantly remind myself that when my girls where in heat, it was extremely obvious.
> 
> That's awesome!! And hey, a barn sleepover doesn't sound bad at all.....can I come too? 😄😅


tried to feel for babies while she was eating and nothing, I’ll have to try again later with some help since she just wouldn’t stand still for me, lol! Felt her udder as well and didnt feel much. Kinda felt like there was something there, but could've just been skin from her last udder fill. Managed to get some photos but nothing really helpful lol! She is just fluff.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Day 99... and I am feeling hopeful.

I have to constantly remind myself that she hasn't gone back into heat, and we've been feeding her the same thing since she was bred! I keep doubting that she is pregnant, but at this point she has to be. No signs that she isn't, if I'm honest. The only thing left that I'm looking for is an udder, but with her FF her old owner said she waited until the last second to actually develop one. I'm sensing a theme here.

Anyways... I totally forgot to tell you guys that I think I felt kicks! Now while I don't know what to feel for, I definitely felt something. Felt like small taps on the inside of her belly. It wasn't her skin twitching from an itch, and it wasn't her rumen, so I'm not sure what else it could've been. I wish I had someone experienced to come see her and tell me without having to spend hundreds! LOL. I'll get more photos soon. Hopefully she starts growing an udder. 45 days left.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Kaitlyn I can upload a video tomorrow if you'd like showing you how to feel for babies? Scarlett would love to help lol


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> @Kaitlyn I can upload a video tomorrow if you'd like showing you how to feel for babies? Scarlett would love to help lol


That would be amazing, thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> That would be amazing, thank you!


No problem 😁


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

ITS OFFICIAL. I felt babies! Right before putting them to bed tonight I went to check and I for sure felt them. I’m so happy! 😁 Here’s the big happy mama!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Feeling babies for the first time ever is amazing right!? 
Awww! She looks like a happy mama! I love her little smile.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Feeling babies for the first time ever is amazing right!?
> Awww! She looks like a happy mama! I love her little smile.


It really is! I could’ve cried, my smile was so big 😆 Now I just hope for a smooth delivery.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Aw! She's a cutie! Congrats on finding the little ones in there 
I haven't been able to feel babies on our momma but she's so obviously preggers I guess it's okay that they're being coy.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How exciting! I love feeling the babies. I'm not very good at finding them though.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s wonderful!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How exciting! Yay! What a roller coaster ride she’s had you on, I’m very happy for you!🤗😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hey I'll post that vid when I'm back from feeding all the goaties.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I tried loading the video to a photo/picture app, and it wasn't working yesterday.. I'll have to try again. I don't think I can do it tonight because I'm heading out to stay with Casper and Scarlett. So, I'll do my BEST to post it tomorrow..


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I tried loading the video to a photo/picture app, and it wasn't working yesterday.. I'll have to try again. I don't think I can do it tonight because I'm heading out to stay with Casper and Scarlett. So, I'll do my BEST to post it tomorrow..


No rush! I appreciate it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Small update. There’s still 29 days left until her due date, but I was curious about everyone’s opinions! I’ve definitely been able to feel babies, so I’m almost 100% confident she’s pregnant. They’ve been super active for me right before bed, which is usually when we check. We feel right before the udder on her right side. I swear I’ve been feeling little hooves in there.

Anyways, back to my curious question... how many do you think she has? Too early to guess?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I'll be SHOCKED if she's not pregnant. My guess is buck/doe twins. Can't wait to see her lil' hostages! 💕


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I'll be SHOCKED if she's not pregnant. My guess is buck/doe twins. Can't wait to see her lil' hostages! 💕


Me too! Lol, I’m positive she is pregnant I just have a habit of second guessing myself. 😆

my guess is the same, buck/doe twins!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Kaitlyn said:


> Me too! Lol, I’m positive she is pregnant I just have a habit of second guessing myself.
> 
> my guess is the same, buck/doe twins!


I second guess myself too. Even when they’re udder is filling, I feel babies, they lose their mucus plug, or they lose they’re ligs, I’m still second guessing. Sometimes not until babies are on the ground to I stop second guessing myself. I think it’s because my Nubian has had so many false alarms, even just this past year when she was actually with our ND buck for about 5 months I thought she was for sure pregnant but at the same time I was like “No, she’s not, she was never in heat with him plus Nubians are seasonal breeders.” She’s not pregnant. But back in September she literally showed all the signs of fixing to go into labor. Such as her udder was filling, nesting, moaning. I mean, she was seriously doing all the “things”. I literally was up for a whole week with her every few hours checking on her during the night. Nothing ever happened. And her udder got smaller again. So I’m wondering now if she had a false/cloudburst pregnancy. 🤷‍♀️🤦‍♀️ I don’t know. You can see how I’m a little “gun shy” (not sure what else to call it) now. She’s very good a faking pregnancy. She’s been like that ever since she was a FF. 

My guess is same, buck/doe twins.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm guessing buck/doe twins as well.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I second guess myself too. Even when they’re udder is filling, I feel babies, they lose their mucus plug, or they lose they’re ligs, I’m still second guessing. Sometimes not until babies are on the ground to I stop second guessing myself. I think it’s because my Nubian has had so many false alarms, even just this past year when she was actually with our ND buck for about 5 months I thought she was for sure pregnant but at the same time I was like “No, she’s not, she was never in heat with him plus Nubians are seasonal breeders.” She’s not pregnant. But back in September she literally showed all the signs of fixing to go into labor. Such as her udder was filling, nesting, moaning. I mean, she was seriously doing all the “things”. I literally was up for a whole week with her every few hours checking on her during the night. Nothing ever happened. And her udder got smaller again. So I’m wondering now if she had a false/cloudburst pregnancy. 🤷‍♀️🤦‍♀️ I don’t know. You can see how I’m a little “gun shy” (not sure what else to call it) now. She’s very good a faking pregnancy. She’s been like that ever since she was a FF.
> 
> My guess is same, buck/doe twins.


That’s crazy! I would probably second guess myself even if she was ultra sounded or blood tested 😂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m guessing twins, 2 doelings.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> I’m guessing twins, 2 doelings.


I think your the first one being positive with 2 doelings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep. 😁


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

19 days left... I am growing more and more nervous. It’s in my nature to over think, over worry and over complicate things! I can’t help it, and having these babies so soon makes me feel like the world is on my shoulders! I don’t want to mess it up!

But everyone else’s kidding threads are making that worry melt away and replacing it with excitement. I cannot wait to see Lunas little ones. We’re already thinking of retaining one if it’s a doe, although if that happens we’ll have 9 goats! We only started last year!

Someone has to restrain me every time I bring up getting another goat... just you guys wait until I tell you what we’re getting into next.😉

Anyways, enough of my rambling. Nervous habit.

Luna’s udder is filling up! It’s not too big yet, but it’s definitely there and definitely getting bigger by the day. I don’t have any pictures unfortunately as due to this pregnancy she’s turned into a wild goat and doesnt want anyone touching her! I have to get help any time I want to feel for her babies, so at this point I’ve resorted to sneaking up behind her and trying to feel what I can. 😂 She jumps and squirms so much, I get afraid she’ll hurt herself or her babies. I will try to get some more pictures when I have more time on my hands. This bottle baby is taking up my time 24/7 until we can get her a house buddy so she isn’t alone. I’ve been on the hunt, but man is it tough finding the perfect doeling!

Anywho, if you’ve read all this I sincerely apologize. 😂 This is my 1AM thought process before kidding starts. Wish me luck!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Getting so close! Isn't it funny how much their personality changes during pregnancy? I hope you find your perfect doeling!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

yeah, so... definitely need to shave this udder soon! It’s so tiny, I hope she’ll be able to feed at least twins. I do know that they usually pop right before birth though, so let’s cross our fingers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good 😊


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So exciting!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So cute!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Every time I see the name of your thread I think it’s Dandy Hill Farm’s waiting thread.  Them I click on it and I’m like “Wait, this isn’t Dandy’s thread.”  

Can’t wait to see all your little babies!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Luna doing?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> How is Luna doing?


Luna is doing great! She is slowly filling up her udder and we’re now on the ligament watch just in case. Despite being due in 10 days still, I want to make sure we’re prepared for anything. Thanks for asking!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good to hear!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Exactly one week left until her due date. When should I be worried? Could she technically give birth any day now? We’re thinking of bringing her into our sun room to kid since it’s still so cold out, but don’t know when to do that since she won’t let us feel her ligaments without putting her on the stand. Obviously don’t want to have her get hurt by putting her on the stand every day. Ideas?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I never quite figured out the ligament thing on my does.
I put my doe in the kidding stall at night three days before her due date, so she would get used to it, and let her go outside with the herd in the day time.
Signs of getting closer are a long string of mucus, nesting, talking to her belly, changing from normal behaviour, and full, shiny udder. Each doe may have some of these signs, and it is good to note down what your Luna does, so you can watch for those signs next time.
My May did the nesting in the morning and afternoon, had a bit of goo on her rear around 7 pm, refused to come to the stand for her grain (highly atypical for her), and kidded at 10 pm that night.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You could make a warming barrel, it is not hard to do.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

So no signs today other than I couldn’t feel the left ligament, just the right one. Any thoughts? Should I be worried about her giving birth too early?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Is her due date day 145 or 150?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Is her due date day 145 or 150?


145


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I wouldn't worry too much. Ligs can come and go some.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. Ligs can come and go some.


Thanks! Today I checked her again and still no ligament on the left side, and she’s looking a little bit swollen. Still no other signs other than that though, maybe a tad bit bigger in her udder.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Make sure to make SURE you have everything in your kidding kit. Get it together before the kids are here and your like, where did that go? Where is it! Lol


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Make sure to make SURE you have everything in your kidding kit. Get it together before the kids are here and your like, where did that go? Where is it! Lol


Lol, we’ve been putting together our kidding kit since we first found out she might’ve been pregnant. We have everything x2 and more! If we’re missing anything I’ll be shocked, but I’m sure there’s something we’re just not thinking of.

still the same today according to my mom, and I’ll be away all day picking up something special. 😉 will update you guys in a new post later with that one.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Update for today: now her right ligament is gone and her left is barely there. Udder is a bit bigger as well! I have a feeling she’ll either go tomorrow or on her due date, but we’ll see. I’m very excited. We also set up a camera in there just in case, and will put her in the kidding pen tonight.

Here’s some pics of the mama to be.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So exciting!! I hope she has a smooth delivery to healthy babies! 💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

It is officially her due date! Not much, she seems to be acting a little calmer today, currently we’re sitting with her and she’s just lying here chewing cud. I felt her ligaments and both are there, a little soft though. Can a doe still go into labor with ligaments there? Her vulva is puffy and udder is pretty tight, not shiny though. Last night we noticed her sides were a little sunken in as well, and the bottom of her belly is super tight. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I've never had a doe go into labor with ligaments but I have had them loose ligaments and then go straight into labor very fast


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Woo! Let’s get excited everyone, ligaments are officially gone! I can wrap my fingers around her tail head fully. She’s also letting me touch her a little bit, which is crazy, lol. Let’s hope she goes sometime with daylight!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So exciting!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

She is progressing I think. She’s extremely affectionate now, wants me petting her at all times. But she’s blubbering like a buck every time I stop petting her. Is that weird?
No mucus, udder doesnt feel any more full than it was this morning, but she’s acting very different. Licking me a lot, letting me touch her udder, etc.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Have you seen any contractions?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Have you seen any contractions?


Not sure, she’s been spacing out and staring at the wall every now and then but no obvious signs of “tail up and back arching.” She may just be less obvious to tell on?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Not sure, she’s been spacing out and staring at the wall every now and then but no obvious signs of “tail up and back arching.” She may just be less obvious to tell on?


They only start arching, etc when the contractions are getting harder. When it first starts there not strong at all. So, very hard to tell when they are having one.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> They only start arching, etc when the contractions are getting harder. When it first starts there not strong at all. So, very hard to tell when they are having one.


You'll know when they start getting harder.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> You'll know when they start getting harder.


Thank you! I will be sure to update here when she starts getting harder contractions.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay! Go Luna!! Can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

She seems to really be in pain. Lying on her side with her eyes closed and breathing softly, but hard. I feel so bad for her. She seems to have gone backwards, doesnt want pets anymore and started eating again earlier, and now it’s like she’s having very uneven contractions. One very hard one, but that’s about it. Am I not looking hard enough? Or is there a possibility that there is something wrong? I don’t want to make a mistake, I want to make sure she has a smooth birth.

Any advice is very appreciated. My poor girl.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How long has she been lying like that?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> How long has she been lying like that?


About 30-40 Mins


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That could be pre labour now.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> That could be pre labour now.


I’ve been told by someone else that she was already in early labour... not sure what to think, lol. She has been lying down and breathing hard for about an hour and a half now, no pushing.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lets call some other peoples’ attention, who have more experience.
@GoofyGoat @Rancho Draco @Lil Boogie


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@happybleats @Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

What is she doing now? Has she made any progress yet?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Sounds like she is in the beginning stages of labor. Any serious pushing happening?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> What is she doing now? Has she made any progress yet?


Nope, still lying here and eating the straw bedding and breathing heavily. She refused water as well, hasn’t had any since around noon and it’s now 6:30PM. Should I be worried, or just continue to watch her?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Nope, still lying here and eating the straw bedding and breathing heavily. She refused water as well, hasn’t had any since around noon and it’s now 6:30PM. Should I be worried, or just continue to watch her?


My doe, Tilly, was in early labor all day. I could tell first thing that morning (7am) that today was going to be the big day. She was uncomfortable, pawing at the ground, laying around a lot, etc. the whole day. I don't remember her eating or drinking much either. That evening, at 5pm she started having contractions and then delivered her twins about 40mins later. To me, it sounds like Luna is in early labor. If she doesn't seem to be in lot of pain or super uncomfortable (being close to delivering, she obviously isn't going to be 100% so some discomfort is normal), then I would just wait a little longer and see what happens. If Luna's following Tilly's "footsteps", then she still has several more hours until active labor.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yep my girl Red did much the same as Tilly. In obvious early labor all day but had all 3 kids on the ground within the hour once she started pushing in the evening.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Any discharge at all? You can safely do a two finger check..see if anything in the door way there.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Any discharge at all? You can safely do a two finger check..see if anything in the door way there.


No discharge, she was acting as if she was about to give birth with how unusually affectionate she was being. Licking me, yelling when I walked away, getting mad when I wasn’t petting her... She was up and down, seeming like she was having contractions, and then suddenly it’s like all that never happened and she was in pain, lying on her side and breathing heavily. Didn’t want me touching her, wanted nothing to do with me. I thought she was going to start pushing, but nothing happened. It’s been 7 hours of nothing! We let her out of the kidding pen into a slightly larger area, and she began walking around eating hay, scratching herself, like she wasn’t in labor. Her ligaments are still gone. I’m not sure what to think. She’s still breathing heavily and acting uncomfortable, but that’s it. No labor signs aside from a full udder, no ligaments and lying down constantly.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

As far as I understand it’s when they are actively pushing, that is when they are in labour. Pre labour can take a while, like 12 hours. Some people here call it the Doe’s Code of Honour. Driving us crazy and making us worry.
When she starts pushing, that‘s when you note the time. If after 30 or so minutes of her actively pushing nothing happens, then you glove up and check.
Good luck!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They do keep is scratching our heads. Keep a close eye on her. Seems like things are moving ahead.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

How is she doing? Sounds like she’s having a rough time poor girl.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> How is she doing? Sounds like she’s having a rough time poor girl.


She’s licking my arm like crazy. I can feel the babies moving underneath her, and she’s panting again. No signs of pushing or contractions though. I’m honestly not sure what to do.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How is Luna? Sorry I wasn't here earlier today. I wouldn't be too worried. Prelabor can last a while.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Kaitlyn


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> How is Luna? Sorry I wasn't here earlier today. I wouldn't be too worried. Prelabor can last a while.


No need to apologize!

I ended up going inside for the night. I have her on the camera and there is still nothing. Just lying down and breathing heavy. Could it have been false labor, or am I just too impatient? Lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It doesn’t sound like she has gotten to the labour stage just yet.
It sounds like she is getting more uncomfortable, which is all part of it.

I mainly go by the goo and udder for signs.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, poor baby. Sounds miserable….so far things sounds like she’s warming up. She’ll probably have them today. Keep a good eye on her. A few of my does go off feed before they kid, but they’re ok. Let her move as she needs to, give her a block to stretch on and get the kids in position. Keep warm molasses water out for quick enercy and give her some calcium gummies or tums.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Ligaments are still gone this morning, hollow sides and udder feels tight. I’ll be checking her every hour or so to make sure there’s progress instead of sitting inside with her all day this time, lol! Wish us luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck. 👍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds good! Happy kidding!😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How's Luna doing? I think of her often. ❤


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> How's Luna doing? I think of her often. ❤


Thank you for asking! ❤ Honestly, not much has happened. Still acting generally the same. Her udder is very tight, ligs are still gone, still acting affectionate and wanting pets, (which is unusual for her,) but otherwise I don’t see any contractions or labouring of any sort. I am waiting for her to start pushing, but my patience is running thin, lol! I need her to deliver before my parents go back to work, or else I’m comp


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> How's Luna doing? I think of her often. ❤


Thank you for asking! ❤ Honestly, not much has happened. Still acting generally the same. Her udder is very tight, ligs are still gone, still acting affectionate and wanting pets, (which is unusual for her,) but otherwise I don’t see any contractions or labouring of any sort. I am waiting for her to start pushing, but my patience is running thin, lol! I need her to deliver before my parents go back to work, or else I’m completely alone for it. I don’t know if I can do that quite yet. Plus, I hate seeing her in pain! Poor girl has been struggling to walk around for a while now.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Oh my, not sure why that posted so many times... I apologize!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Any updates? Hope all is well!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Any updates? Hope all is well!


She is now having heavy contractions. She definitely seems to be in a lot of pain, I feel so terrible for her. We’re just waiting for her to push now!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Praying she has an easy time poor girl!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

some light pushes now. About 20 mins.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

We have them, finally! Luna did amazing and gave birth to two gorgeous little doelings. Both are up and nursing already, trying to suckle on Lunas face! Lol. One was able to get some colostrum, the other is waiting for Luna to stand up. She seems sore, understandably. How long should I let her lie down for? I want to make sure both of them get a good drink before I head to bed.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw! Congratulations they’re so cute! Great job both of you for your first kidding. So Happy for you!😁


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations!!
Good job, Luna and @Kaitlyn!!
Two beautiful girls 🥰 😻!
Did they both get their drink? Did you get any sleep?
Did Luna pass her placenta?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Sorry no one was up! I hope they got their drink and you are getting some good sleep right now.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! Congratulations! They’re adorable and I’m glad she had an easy time! Hope you got your rest!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Yay! Congratulations!!
> Good job, Luna and @Kaitlyn!!
> Two beautiful girls 🥰 😻!
> Did they both get their drink? Did you get any sleep?
> Did Luna pass her placenta?


All a yes! She did amazing, I’m so proud of Luna for being such a good mama. She delivered the placenta shortly after I went to bed, I didn’t worry too much about her losing it since it was already hanging low by the time I left. She ate it as well, which I was a little surprised at.

Thank you everyone for the amazing amounts of support and congratulations. Here are some better pics of Aurora (the lighter girl) and Nyx. (the gold and white one.)


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Gorgeous 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww what little blessings! So cute!💗💞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! They are beautiful!! Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww!! They are both adorable!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How are momma and girls doing?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> How are momma and girls doing?


Great! They were disbudded a couple days ago now and have been really fun to have. They’re both playful and sweet as can be. Luna is doing great as well, but I can tell she already wants to get out and run around. We’ve been keeping her with her babies for the past two weeks while we figure out what to do with Betty and Olive, who are our two other does. We are worried they will hurt the babies and Luna with their horns, as they’ve been more aggressive lately because they haven’t seen Luna in a while.

Anyways, here is a pic!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awwwww!! What a sweet picture! They look like they are quite the characters! 
Thanks for the update!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats a really cute picture!💖


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Just thought I would add some photos of the girls ❤ they are growing wonderfully!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they are so cute!💞💖


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

